# fly fishing nets



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

here are my first attempts at a fly fishing net. they turned out better than i expected, it still was a lot of trial and error. made one for my father and myself and i think my buddies will be making them as well. had to make a steamer in order to bend the wood, the hardest part about making this was finding the netting material, which isn't easy at all. well ones that aren't rubber!!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome man! I'm a fly fisherman as well. I tie my flies as well... Never made a net though!

Very nice results!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, that turned out fantastic. If you are looking for gift recipients, my birthday is in August. :yes: Awesome work. Believe you me, it is on my to do list.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice job! I've built and fished split bamboo rods; but have never concidered building a net. You have inspired me.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks guys, this was one of the first projects getting back in the shop after 6 months of recovery from bone fusion in my neck. I missed this entire trout season, but will be getting after them next year!!!!


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Very impresive. Ever find too many of thouse in your shop you could ship one my way... Just lost mine in the missippi last week .... LOL

Great job!!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's the first time I've seen a project like this. I love it, and it turned out beautifully.


----------

